# Home made H-Pipe



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

I just got my 06 GTO last week, and I am completely unhappy with the stock exhaust, but I don't have the cash to upgrade right now. 

So this is my temporory plan. I bought some 2.5 in. exhaust pipe form O'reilly's, cut it up, and welded it all back together as an H-pipe. I wanted an X-pipe, but this was easier. It all went together pretty well, and I have about $15(after a military discount!) in materials, rather than $100+. I just got done putting it together and I havent had a chance to put it on the car yet. I'm just worried about the geomoetry of this setup, since i've never messed with it before. I'm just planning on cutting out the resonator, and bolting my creation in with exhaust clamps. 

Do you guys think this is a good or bad idea? All replies are appreciated!!!


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I would be interested in a vid of the sound after you get done.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

have any pics of the h-pipe?


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

No. No pics yet. I haven't had time to mess with it this week. I'm putting it in this weekend, and i should have a video on youtube by saturday afternoon. I'll post a link. anything has to be better than the stock resonator, right?


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

oh yeah, thanks ket us know with the link. i am thinkin about welding up an h pipe as well.


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

I got it all put together, and shot a quick video. It wasn't too hard to make, and it sounds pretty good! Give it a shot! Leave a comment on here or on the video, either way, just let me know what you think!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I like my h-pipe, but JBA makes that part of their catback


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

yeah, I'm plannin on using whatever comes with the exhuast I'll eventually buy, but for now this will do. I just cut the exhaust right after the flange for the mid pipes. This way I can get rid of everything, and then bolt all the new stuff on.


----------

